# Se mettre en arrêt



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai un des enfants qui a une grosse rhino-pharyngite depuis 1 mois 1/2 et franchement j’en ai marre ! Ses parents ont été malades, ils ont consulté le médecin  mais pas l’enfant parce que ça ne sert à rien, c’est un rhume ! L’enfant n’apprécie pas les lavages de nez donc on ne lui en fait pas ou si peu. Son nez coule tout le temps, il tousse et je sature. Cette semaine il ne dort pas à la sieste. J’ai été malade 2 fois et ça a dégénéré en otite avec perforation du tympan, les copains malades aussi forcément. Mon conjoint est malade là ( et il est chiant) et je sens que moi rebelote ainsi que les copains. Ras le bol qu’il tousse sur nous, postillonne partout et de la morve ! J’envisage de me mettre en arrêt la semaine prochaine mais bon ça pénalise tout le monde à cause d’une famille !


----------



## liline17 (26 Octobre 2022)

ce ne serai pas plus simple de démissionner de cet enfant?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Non seulement ça va pénalisé les autres familles mais ça va surtout vous pénaliser vous au niveau du salaire car vous aller avoir 3 jours de  carences avec la sécu et payer a 50 %et sûrement rien de l ircem  vue que eux il y a 7 jours de carences

Peu être mettre les points sur les i avec ses parents leur dire que stop maintenant sa suffit il y en a marre que tout le monde soit malade a cause de leurs enfants pas soigné ou mal soigné que vous voulez qu il ai vue un médecin pour continuer à l acceuillir


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

Je ne comprends pas très bien: "j'envisage de me mettre en arrêt la semaine prochaine".
Ce n'est pas comme ça que ça marche.
Tu es malade, tu vas voir ton Médecin et s'il juge que ta santé n'est pas compatible avec ton travail il te mets en arrêt maladie.
Ce n'est pas à toi de décider de te mettre en arret mais à ton medecin.
Il prendra cette décision si ta santé le necessite.
Ce n'est pas une décision pour embetter les PE mais pour te soigner.
Par contre ce qui reste dans tes cordes c'est de décider d'aller voir le medecin ou pas. Et nous rchignons trop souvent à y aller pour ne pas embetter nos PE sauf que si nous sommes malades nous devons etre soignés et c'est encore la meilleure façon de démontrer l'importance d'aller voir le medecin si on est malade.
Si tu es malade maintenant, c'est maintenant que tu dois aller voir ton medecin, la semaine prochaine peut être seras tu guérie et ton medecin n'aura pas de motif pour te mettre en arret.

Un rhume qui dure 1 mois et demi sans que l'enfant ne soit ni vu par un médecin, ni soigné, cela mérite de toute façon un appel à la PMI pour l'alerter pour défaut de soin. Les rhumes sont certes fréquents mais non soignés c'est toute la sphère ORL qui est endommagée avec risque à long terme de complications tels que déplacement de la mâchoire inférieure à force de respirer par la bouche, mauvaise position de la langue pour parler correctement, perte auditive etc... et tout ça même sans sur-infection.

Tu peux décider de te débarrasser de ce contrat en le remplaçant au plus vite (ce qui me semble plus qu'indiqué pour toi et tes autres accueillis) mais ne fais pas l'économie d'une alerte écrite à la PMI car cet enfant a besoin d'être mieux accompagné.

Tu peux aussi taper du poing sur la table en expliquant très serieusement à ces Parents que s'ils continuent de mépriser les besoins de soin de leur enfant tu vas alerter la PMI. Et là tu auras eut pleinement la posture professionnelle que tu es censée avoir. Je sais c'est compliqué car nous avons le derrière entre 2 chaises: nous sommes salariée donc subordonnées à nos PE mais nous sommes pro petite enfance et nous devons dire à nos PE ce qu'ils doivent faire avec leur enfant... c'est relou. Mais alors soit ils comprennent qu'ils sont obligés de le faire, soit ils se mettent en colère et te licencie mais dans les 2 cas le problème se resoult.

Tu vois que la question "dois je me mettre en arrêt la semaine prochaine" n'est pas la réponse au problème de fond car que tu sois toi en arrêt ne les amènera pas plus à soigner leur enfant.


----------



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

Je suis consciente que je vais me pénaliser financièrement mais je commence à avoir à nouveau mal à la gorge et pourtant j’applique les gestes barrières ( c’est pénible sur la durée). J’ai dit hier à la maman que je ne travaillerai pas si j’étais à nouveau malade, que je n’avais toujours pas retrouvé l’audition et que ça serait bien qu’elle prenne rendez-vous chez le médecin et qu’elle soigne correctement son fils. En plus j’attends de voir mon bulletin de salaire d’octobre car je parie qu’elle ne va pas se gêner pour me déduire 2 jours à cause de mon absence pour otite et plein pot sans le calcul de la cour de cassation.


----------



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

@ Griselda je suis d’accord dans le fond. J’ai informé la puéricultrice mais aucune réponse concrète et la seule chose qui l’intéresse c’est de connaître l’identité de l’enfant et sa famille. Elle m’a répondu que c’était embêtant mais qu’elle ne pouvait pas intervenir et que je ne pouvais pas refuser l’accueil ni obliger les parents à consulter le médecin. Pour l’instant j’ai juste à nouveau mal à la gorge mais avec l’enfant qui a le nez qui coule en permanence et tousse je crains que ça n’évolue encore en rhino pour moi et les autres. Évidemment que je me mettrai pas en arrêt pour rien et d’ailleurs mon médecin n’acceptera pas mais j’ai envie de me protéger et de protéger les autres. Ce matin la maman n’a pas évoqué de prise de rdv malgré ma demande d’hier. Elle est la première à dire qu’elle en a marre. Une absence de ma part, un refus d’accueil, les copains contaminés et même un message d’un autre papa furax n’y font rien ! Et puis le confort et le bien-être de son enfant non plus, le pauvre, il a la morve au nez à longueur de temps et tousse


----------



## bidulle (26 Octobre 2022)

))Ses parents ont été malades, ils ont consulté le médecin mais pas l’enfant((

heu ..... il n'y a pas comme un problème là !?!?!?

si vous ne taper pas du point sur la table rien ne changera !


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

1) Si la PMI a besoin de connaitre l'identité exacte de l'enfant et sa famille c'est bien parce que ce que tu dis a une importance. Qu'elle note ça avec soin car si une autre alerte lui vient aux oreilles cela créé un précédent. Ce n'est donc pas inutile même si sa réponse est un peu faiblarde. Dans un tel cas on est en droit d'attendre de la PMI qu'elle contacte les PE pour leur rappeler leur devoirs parentaux.

2) Je ferais un courrier à la PMI (pour avoir une trace écrite) où je mentionnerais que j'ai déjà alerté par téléphone mais que la situation reste inchangée malgré  mes demandes répétées auprès des Parents. Que je sollicite l'aide et le soutient de la PMI pour faire entendre raison à cette Famille qui avoue d'elle même ne même pas procéder aux soin du nez prétextant que ça ne change rien. Que je suis inquiète pour cet enfant mais que je suis aussi directement mise en grande difficulté pour respecter un cadre sanitaire assez serein pour les autres familles ainsi que pour ma propre famille et ma santé.

3) J'avertirais cette Famille que dès aujourd'hui je cherche un autre contrat pour les remplacer car cette situation n'est plus possible ni pour moi, ni pour les autres accueillis. Que s'ils trouvent une autre AM avant moi ils seront alors libre de procéder eux mêmes et plus rapidement à la rupture de contrat.

3) Je chercherai un autre contrat pour les remplacer puis je démissionnerai s'ils ne m'ont pas déjà licencié

4) Entre temps si je suis malade je vais voir le médecin et ne mets surtout pas un petit mouchoir sur ma santé, sinon on serait en droit de penser que j'agis comme eux avec la santé de leur enfant.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Octobre 2022)

Et chercher un autre contrat pour remplacer celui ci c est pas envisageable ?


----------



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

Sandrine2572 a dit: 


> Et chercher un autre contrat pour remplacer celui ci c est pas envisageable ?


Ça n’a pas été simple de remplacer 2 départs à l’école entre le quartier excentré ( plus de 5km du bourg), l’accès à mon domicile, les exigences des familles, les crèches et Mam


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

Raison de plus alors pour ne pas y mettre les formes quand tu demandes à ce que cet enfant soit soigné: s'ils en ont marre de t'entendre leur dire qu'ils ne font pas ce qu'il faut ils te licencieront peut être


----------



## papillon (26 Octobre 2022)

bonjour

Pour avoir été un peu dans le même cas, je conseillerai d'avoir une discussion avec les parents de cet enfant quitte à devoir hausser le ton (ce que j'ai été obligée de faire par 2 fois) pour qu'ils aillent consulter et les obliger à soigner leur enfant ; aucun enfant n'aime les lavages de nez mais pour une rhino, faut bien passer par là !
leur préciser fermement que leur enfant n'est pas le seul que tu accueilles ! qu'une rhino c'est contagieux
comme je le dis plus haut, pour ma part 2 fois obligée de hausser le ton pour qu'un petit que j'accueille soit vu par un médecin, chose qui a été faite car je n'ai pas laissé le choix au parent
nous sommes assistantes maternelles pas garde-malades


----------



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

@Griselda la maman tout ou presque lui passe au-dessus de la tête tant que ce n’est pas dans son intérêt, en sa faveur. Elle est égoïste. Je la vois mal me licencier tant qu’elle a besoin de moi


----------



## papillon (26 Octobre 2022)

ne pas lui laisser le choix Marine35 ! moi la maman est partie furieuse à chaque fois mais moi rien à faire


----------



## Griselda (26 Octobre 2022)

Marine35, tes réponses laissent penser que tu crois être piégée avec cette Famille. Tant que tu te persuade que tu es piégée rien n'avancera.
Tu ne peux pas agir à la place de l'autre mais toi tu peux agir pour prendre en main la situation.
Bien sur que tant qu'elle a besoin de toi elle ne te licenciera pas mais
- si chaque jour elle se fait enguirlander, elle ET SON MARI (ils sont 2!!!), ils finiront par en avoir marre et prendront une décision
- si tu leur explique très clairement que tu formules une alerte auprès de la PMI car il y a manquemant parental, defaut de soin, ils sauront que tu ne plaisante pas
- si tu leur affirme que tu cherches à les remplacer face à leur innaction, ils comprendront qu'ils ont interet à chercher quelqu'un d'autre avant de se retrouve le bec dans l'eau
- s'ils trouvent quelqu'un d'autre ils n'auront plus besoin de toi et te licencieront
- si tu cherche pour de vrai, dès que tu trouve tu peux te débarrasser d'eux s'ils ne l'ont pas déjà fait.

Commence par être convaincue pour être convaincante. 
Mais juste "demander", 'faire comprendre", ou même se mettre en arret ne résoudra pas ton problème si tu es rééllement face à des Parents nombrilistes qui n'ont pas l'intention d'agir pour l'interêt de leur enfant. Et tant que toi, l'AM, tu courbe l'échine ils n'ont aucune raison de s'obliger à aller contre leur envie. Pourquoi feraient ils des efforts puisque tu les fais toi à leur place, tu encaisse?

Cesse d'avoir peur des conséquences car le pire qu'ils puisse arriver c'est quoi? Qu'ils soient fâchés? Ne vaut il pas mieux que ce soit eux qui soient en colère plutôt que toi??? J'ai ma réponse mais toi, quelle ta réponse à cette question?

Alors oui c'est très compliqué car nous travaillons dans l'humain et que nous avons l'habitude d'être gentille, agréable, adaptable... mais ces qualités doivent d'abord profiter aux enfants, pas aux Parents qui ne jouent pas leur role. C'est compliqué parce qu'il y a la question financière, c'est une réalité. Mais si tu pars du principe que c'est "impossible" alors ça restera impossible de te sortir de cette situation.


----------



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

Déjà le papa n’est pas souvent là, il est en déplacement et lui a droit à des jours enfant malade qu’il ne prend pas. Quand j’ai eu mon otite, l’enfant a été casé en halte-garderie. Je ne peux obliger une famille à consulter un médecin et visiblement la puéricultrice de la PMI. Je vais encore demander toute à l’heure que l’enfant soit soigné et vu par un médecin


----------



## Morille 30630 (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Les petits sont aussi malades depuis 1 mois et demi. Bien que ils ont été chez le médecin.
Certains ont eu que des antibio et d autres duecla cortisone en plus... Mais ça s en va et ça revient.

Je sais pas si c est parce qu'ils ont eu le covid qu ils sont plus fragiles, mais il me semble pas avoir eu des petits malades aussi tôt et aussi souvent.


----------



## amandinezoe (26 Octobre 2022)

bonjour, 
Griselda a raison. J'ai cas d'un petit de 12 mois depuis une semaine la toux + la fièvre j'ai refusé l'accueil à cause de la fièvre de 38,5°C . j'ai demandé des News par SMS hier en fin journée pour savoir un Avis Médical  leurs réponses ça va....bah c'est un simple rhume....  

Verdict : le petit ce matin il est Urgence pédiatriques pour qu'il administre des antibiotiques par Intraveineuse (une infection) 
plus il a un pharyngite  (dernier SMS de papa)

Parfois on est face de certains PE qui croit un rhume ou la fièvre part avec un simple sirop à  la fraise (dolip), on a la chance en France d'avoir consulter et soigner.
Bon courage à Marine35


----------



## Marine35 (26 Octobre 2022)

@Morille 30630 là il n’y a pas d’amélioration du tout, ça coule épais et il a une vilaine toux. J’ai insisté auprès de la maman encore quand elle est venue le chercher et elle m’a répondu qu’elle prendra RDV pour vendredi si ça ne s’arrange pas. Et bonne nouvelle il sera absent la semaine prochaine ( pont lundi et maman prend son jeudi) donc il ne viendra que mercredi


----------



## Mimipoupina (26 Octobre 2022)

Vous pouvez essayer de bluffer en disant que vous êtes à bout, que puisqu'il n'est pas soigné vous avez décidé de chercher un autre contrat pour le remplacer (même si c'est faux mais ça ne vous coûte rien de poster une annonce sur nounou taupe ) ça va peut-être la faire réagir de croire que vous allez rompre le contrat !


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Et bien il y a urgence à ce que tu consultes ton médecin et que tu prennes le temps de te soigner. Tu n'as pas encore assez souffert avec tes oreilles ?? Si tu expliques tous tes problèmes de santé et tes conditions de travail le médecin décidera sûrement de t'arrêter.POur docteur Cat 10jours d'arrêt sans enfant et pour assainir ta maison serait très bien.
Alors pour rappel il existe un virus que l'on nomme covid et une épidémie de bronchiolite.
Et la grippe va revenir.
C'est d'ailleurs bizarre que le covid n'intéresse plus les médias alors que l'essence tous les jours??
Un jour il faudra que les AM arrêtent de se croire irremplaçable. Vous croyez que vos PE demandent à leurs employeurs l'autorisation de se soigner.


----------



## kikine (27 Octobre 2022)

dis toi aussi que si les autres pe en ont marre d'avoir leur petit malade a cause de ces pe négligent tu risque aussi de te faire licencier par les autres pe....


----------



## liline17 (27 Octobre 2022)

et oui, j'ai d'ailleurs démissioné d'un PE trop négligent, qui avait entrainé l'hospitalisation en urgence de son bébé, et de 2 autres bébés accueillis par mon mari, la maman était infirmière, et le papa prof de sport ne travaillant que quelques heures par semaine, j'ai été trop tolérante, j'aurai du avertir la PMI et depuis, j'exige qu'un enfant soit vu par un médecin après 2 jours de fièvre max.
Je craignais de me faire licencier par les autres PE


----------



## Orlhad (27 Octobre 2022)

Jamais simples ces histoires de maladie   ! On est toujours dans le flou quand à l'attitude à adopter en cas de pathologies contagieuses. De notre côté, nous venons de subir une violente épidémie de débordements gastroentériques durant 10 jours. Ce qui nous fait réfléchir à l'accueil des enfants porteurs de microbes destructeurs d'équilibres intestinaux et de sérénité. Par bonheur, notre système immunitaire est maintenant au stade de l'invulnérabilité mais la machine à laver a failli décéder en même temps que ma zenitude.

Jusqu'alors nous faisions confiance au jugement des parents sur cette question mais je crois que nous allons créer une liste d'exclusion pour les maladies trop complexes à gérer.


----------



## Tatynou1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Orlhad a dit: 


> la machine à laver a failli décéder en même temps que ma zenitude.


----------



## nounoucat1 (27 Octobre 2022)

Quand j'étais nounou pas d'enfant avec la gastro la grippe et angine avec forte fièvre chez nous.


----------

